# logiciel de  photo et geolocalisation



## taipuna (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je recherche une application qui permette de marquer un lieu et associer la photo au lieu (gps, carte) 

merci


----------



## Delta4 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-être Photo Map ?

Moi je cherche un simple truc qui permettrait de lire les infos associées à chaque photo ...


----------



## esales (5 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris (ou interprété) la question, mais voici ma réponse.

J'utilise "HoudahGeo" pour inclure des coordonnées GPS dans les données EXIF des photos.
Grâce à cela, iPhoto (ou autre) utilise ces données pour localiser mes photos sur une carte.

HoudahGeo : http://www.houdah.com/houdahGeo


----------



## taipuna (6 Décembre 2009)

j'ai essayé Photo map ... ça fonctionne pas mal

ce que j'aimerais c est importer les photos prise par iphone sur mon mac
et gérer celle-ci  avec et surtout l'association du lieu de la prise de vue

en gros j'aimerais m'en servir pour faire du repérage de lieu pour mes prochain shooting photos

je vais essayer de ce pas ... HoudahGeo : http://www.houdah.com/houdahGeo

merci Esales pour l'info



Delta4 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-être Photo Map ?
> 
> Moi je cherche un simple truc qui permettrait de lire les infos associées à chaque photo ...


----------



## aldoaldo (13 Décembre 2009)

Iphoto fait ça très bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

D'autant que l'appareil photo de l'iPhone géotaggue par défaut.


----------



## sylver78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Vous pouvez essayer mon application aussi : Picture Map

http://itunes.com/apps/PictureMap


----------

